# We're baaaaaaaccccckkkkkkkkk...



## Rambunctious

The Tea Party never melted away or changed their minds or their passions. We are back and voting for Trump and Cruz. Dear liberals you may not want to look in November. The Tea Party will be in charge of America! welcome all new Tea Party faithful


----------



## Arianrhod

Rambunctious said:


> The Tea Party never melted away or changed their minds or their passions. We are back and voting for Trump and Cruz. Dear liberals you may not want to look in November. The Tea Party will be in charge of America! welcome all new Tea Party faithful



So you can't decide between Trump and Cruz?  You can't see any difference between them?  Huh.


----------



## alpine

Arianrhod said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party never melted away or changed their minds or their passions. We are back and voting for Trump and Cruz. Dear liberals you may not want to look in November. The Tea Party will be in charge of America! welcome all new Tea Party faithful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't decide between Trump and Cruz?  You can't see any difference between them?  Huh.
Click to expand...


Same shit, different hair...


----------



## Militants

Thinking these:

Trump, Huckabee, Cruz and Kasich.

My dream spirit. 

And American dreams.


----------



## Rambunctious

I believe when you watch a GOP debate you are looking at the fix for what the democrats broke. Anyone of them can make America great again. I think Trump and Cruz will get the job done sooner rather than later.


----------



## saveliberty

According to the quiz I took, Rubio is my highest issues match at 63%.


----------



## Rambunctious

saveliberty said:


> According to the quiz I took, Rubio is my highest issues match at 63%


Really? where did you take the quiz?


----------



## saveliberty

Rambunctious said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the quiz I took, Rubio is my highest issues match at 63%
> 
> 
> 
> Really? where did you take the quiz?
Click to expand...


It was on Facebook, sorry I do not remember the site.


----------



## April

Are we supposed to throw a party now?


----------



## Militants

I offer Rubio in my 4 deal real.


----------



## Rambunctious

AngelsNDemons said:


> Are we supposed to throw a party now


Only if you serve those little taco's...


----------



## IcebergSlim

Rambunctious said:


> The Tea Party never melted away or changed their minds or their passions. We are back and voting for Trump and Cruz. Dear liberals you may not want to look in November. The Tea Party will be in charge of America! welcome all new Tea Party faithful



Aren't Teabaggers hovering around 17% approval?

You are going to need to form a coalition with a larger group, perhaps the "Elvis is Alive" or "New Kids on the Block - Greater than Beethoven" crews. That would easily double your ranks.....or cobble together lots of small ones....


----------



## Rambunctious

IcebergSlim said:


> You are going to need to form a coalition with a larger group, perhaps the "Elvis is Alive" or "New Kids on the Block - Greater than Beethoven" crews. That would easily double your ranks.....or cobble together lots of small ones


 All are welcome...if Obama's racist hate America form of governance has passed you by and you are awake to the fact that he is diminishing the middle class than jump on in the water is find. We are going to make America great again!


----------



## IcebergSlim

Rambunctious said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to need to form a coalition with a larger group, perhaps the "Elvis is Alive" or "New Kids on the Block - Greater than Beethoven" crews. That would easily double your ranks.....or cobble together lots of small ones
> 
> 
> 
> All are welcome...if Obama's racist hate America form of governance has passed you by and you are awake to the fact that he is diminishing the middle class than jump on in the water is find. We are going to make America great again!
Click to expand...


What hasn't  passed by me is that Obama's  "form of governance" finds approval with about 2.5 times the number of Americans bitterly clinging to the thinly veiled racism of the Teaparty.....

When you say "make America great again" are you expressing a desire to return to the days during which the middle class was ravaged by the consequences of the policies of Obama's Caucasian predecessor? Policies I strongly suspect you enabled with 2 votes....


----------



## Rambunctious

IcebergSlim said:


> What hasn't passed by me is that Obama's "form of governance" finds approval with about 2.5 times the number of Americans bitterly clinging to the thinly veiled racism of the Teaparty


Keep telling yourself that...on 2nd thought you're right so you will not be needed at the polls. Your team wins hands down...


----------



## IcebergSlim

Rambunctious said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> What hasn't passed by me is that Obama's "form of governance" finds approval with about 2.5 times the number of Americans bitterly clinging to the thinly veiled racism of the Teaparty
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that...on 2nd thought you're right so you will not be needed at the polls. Your team wins hands down...
Click to expand...


You're  gonna need to run that hustle on many more to achieve your dreams....


----------



## Rambunctious

IcebergSlim said:


> You're gonna need to run that hustle on many more to achieve your dreams


OKAY! 
Hillary is going to win and there is nothing anyone can do about it...she has such an insurmountable lead no one can touch her.  SO libtarbs???? just stay home on election day...you know? November 10th. The Dems will not need your votes they have it in the bag!



How's That?.......


----------



## IcebergSlim

Rambunctious said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna need to run that hustle on many more to achieve your dreams
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY!
> Hillary is going to win and there is nothing anyone can do about it...she has such an insurmountable lead no one can touch her.  SO libtarbs???? just stay home on election day...you know? November 10th. The Dems will not need your votes they have it in the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> How's That?.......
Click to expand...


Now you just gotta hope that anyone will listen to someone with teabags hanging off the brim of their hat...

Good luck with that...


----------



## April

Rambunctious said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we supposed to throw a party now
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you serve those little taco's...
Click to expand...

 

taquitos?


----------



## Agit8r

People only get tea-bagged when they are asleep.  Wake up!


----------



## Ravi

Rambunctious said:


> The Tea Party never melted away or changed their minds or their passions. We are back and voting for Trump and Cruz. Dear liberals you may not want to look in November. The Tea Party will be in charge of America! welcome all new Tea Party faithful


Awesome. Trump wants to expand the federal government. Thanks for admitting the teapees were always about bigotry


----------



## Daryl Hunt

For the Reps, Rubio is the best choice.  But he's not a good choice for President.  Maybe in a few years.


----------



## I amso IR

Trump, Rump, Bump? Horsepucky!


----------

